# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Aptomat điều chỉnh dòng nhiệt từ và chỉnh dòng điện tử khác nhau như thế nào

## nguyentienductnvn

Các bác cho em hỏi Aptomat chỉnh dòng nhiệt từ và át chỉnh dòng bằng điện tử thì nó khác nhau như thế nào với ah
- Cấu tạo khác nhau như thế nào
- Hoạt động khác nhau như thế nào ah.
Em đang phân vân trong việc lựa chọn, 
Nếu bác nào có catalogue có thể cho e xin được không,
Cám ơn các bác hỗ trợ em nhé,

----------

